# Pictures from the stand ?



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

What would be a good way to take some pics from the deer stand and be able to send them from a cell phone. Trying to use a cell phone camera does not take a very good pic at 100 yards. Have any of yall tried the lenses you can rig on a cell phone?


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Put your phone lense to your scope, usually turns out pretty good once you line it up right


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Like this.... Lots of trial and error


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

One I took today


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer using the binos


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Brushpoppin said:


> I prefer using the binos


On something like that.....scope....them boom!:doowapsta


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I like using binos, it's a lot easier.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Brushpoppin said:


> I prefer using the binos


I prefer seeing deer like that one!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I like using the iPhone lens from Crazy Bone--
Just got another one as a Christmas present for a friend.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Meopta makes an adapter that fits your iPhone camera into one of their spotting scopes. Not the most cost efficient way unless you have a meopta spotting scope already, but will definitely give you the best quality at long distances


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Film the deer with a camcorder, open the viewfinder, take pic of viewfinder....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

If you want good pics feed close.. I don't have good enough Internet here at the ranch to use my laptop and it takes 5 minutes to load one pic.. I feed close and take pics with my Nikon then take pics of the screen.. Most of the pics are not great but fun to share..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

After a doe..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> If you want good pics feed close.. I don't have good enough Internet here at the ranch to use my laptop and it takes 5 minutes to load one pic.. I feed close and take pics with my Nikon then take pics of the screen.. Most of the pics are not great but fun to share..
> View attachment 980442


That's a cool pic. Looks like he was ready for a kiss.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Raven said:


> I like using the iPhone lens from Crazy Bone--
> Just got another one as a Christmas present for a friend.


Well I guess you like it you are buying another one. I checked their website and did not see one for a samsung 3. What type of lens are you using on the fox pictures and how far away were they.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those were through my byno's with my phone.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

From the stand in hill country facing enchanted rock

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

sotol buster said:


> Well I guess you like it you are buying another one. I checked their website and did not see one for a samsung 3. What type of lens are you using on the fox pictures and how far away were they.


It's got some down sides, but I do like it--- Just can't get that kind of detail from a phone otherwise.

type lens? just my old iPhone with the Lazy Bone lens. 
About 30'.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

After looking around I found this : CarsonÂ® IB-542 HookUpzâ„¢ Binocular Adapter for iPhoneÂ®.

It might be worth it to try. Should make it easy to line up a shot and use the optics that will do some good. Of course I don't see one for a Samsung 3. 

One of you Iphone guys buy one and try it out for "us".


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gave up looking for an adapter to fit my phone. I made one. Going to try it on some deers tomorrow. Tested at the house.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

One pic with phone only. One pic with phone and binoculars. 630 yards to stop sign.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

horse at 100 yards

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sotol buster said:


> One pic with phone only. One pic with phone and binoculars. 630 yards to stop sign.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Man, that is awesome. Can you share what you made


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just get'em close and use your phone....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Gigger (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

25-30 yards away from "Moose"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Taken with iPhone this morning. There were 4 nice tom's...only these three came under the feeder...


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Took this one on Saturday, through binos


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

This was from Friday evening. iPhone pic of the viewfinder of my DSLR. 









Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

taken with binos and an Iphone...darted and tagged for the DMP


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

110 yards . You can blow the picture up enough to at least see the horns

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I couldnt get any closer than this. Full zoom on my lil camera about 200 yards.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I couldnt get any closer than this. Full zoom on my lil camera about 200 yards.


I like that photo Charlie. I'd love to make that shot. Thanks for posing the photo.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

eh...just go whole hog, this camera has built in wi-fi so you can share your photos anywhere, http://www.amazon.com/Canon-20-2-Digital-Camera-3-0-Inch/dp/B009B0MZ8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389146061&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+6d just be sure to get you at least a 300mm zoom lens to go with it and you'll have super sharp, super clear pics from anywhere.

I've actually looked at this camera, and it has good reviews, but its a tad pricey unless your really into photography. I havent looked around the net for them but I am sure there are some cheaper point and shoots with built in wi fi as well.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice stool


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Only a few doe


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Wrong picture.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Through the Bynos.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

while invading my feeder


----------

